# Never move house...



## Northerner (May 7, 2018)

...or if you really must, then I'd advise spending at least 20+ years beforehand living an entirely minimalist lifestyle  Packing up 40+ years of accumulation is a nightmare!


----------



## Amigo (May 7, 2018)

Northerner said:


> ...or if you really must, then I'd advise spending at least 20+ years beforehand living an entirely minimalist lifestyle  Packing up 40+ years of accumulation is a nightmare!



Been there with my mum Northerner and she had 80 yrs of accumulation behind her!  I thought the clear out would never end. Now I have it to do tomorrow again for the final time but thankfully there isn’t much this time.

Hope you’re happily settled in your new home now.


----------



## eggyg (May 7, 2018)

We moved 32 years ago after being married for just 6 years and that was bad enough. Vowed that I would never do it again. And we haven’t!


----------



## Mark T (May 7, 2018)

Although we are not moving anytime soon, we have been busy trying to empty our loft of 15 years worth of accretion.  Fortunately when we moved to Essex from "Up North" we only had about 3 years worth of stuff to ug with us.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 7, 2018)

22 years ago I landed in the States with just a backpack, a shipping box about the size of a large trunk arrived a few weeks later...... Now I think that just the shoes & boots would not even fit into that container.... We have 10 years to declutter before we retire to Wyoming (or at least that's this weeks plan)


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 7, 2018)

We still have boxes from our move last year that are not unpacked. We downsized and thought we had got rid of loads of stuff until we actually got moved in.


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2018)

Northerner said:


> ...or if you really must, then I'd advise spending at least 20+ years beforehand living an entirely minimalist lifestyle  Packing up 40+ years of accumulation is a nightmare!


Good luck.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 7, 2018)

Oh dear, hope it all goes OK.


----------



## mikeyB (May 8, 2018)

The answer is utter ruthlessness. When you pack, ask yourself not do I want that, but do I need that. Chuck everything else or sell it, give it to charity or church. 

This particularly applies to books you haven’t read for twenty years, out of date dictionaries, encyclopaedias, Car Magazines, Motor Bike magazines, and clothes you haven’t worn in years, and every single kitchen appliance that hasn’t been out of the cupboard for more than 6 months. Most of the mismatched plates you’ve accumulated - chuck em out. In the kitchen you only need a pair of scissors, a spud peeler, a corkscrew and a chef’s knife. One ladle. Two saucepans and a frying pan.

Believe me, I’ve just done it.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 8, 2018)

I think the hoarding fairies plant stuff in our house.  Constantly doing car boot sales to get rid of stuff & it's never ending!  Oh, and if you have boxes that you haven't unpacked 6 months after moving, then you don't need the stuff in those boxes.


----------



## Robin (May 8, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Oh, and if you have boxes that you haven't unpacked 6 months after moving, then you don't need the stuff in those boxes


I hope you make an exception for the Christmas decorations if you move early in the year!


----------



## Bloden (May 8, 2018)

We recently started from scratch - it’s amazing how much stuff we’ve accumulated in just a few months! I blame my mum’s generosity, haha - she emptied her kitchen cupboards so we didn’t have to buy anything. 

Good luck with the move, Northie. I don’t envy you...


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 8, 2018)

We did it four years ago, and didn't have time or (in my case) energy to declutter as we packed so ended up decluttering as we unpacked!  We have now sorted all the books and most of the other stuff, but we're still working through the papers, they are the difficult things, they take so much more concentration to sort.

On the day we actually moved (after all the furniture and big stuff had gone on the removal lorry and we'd cleared out the rubbish) I ended up just grabbing dustbin bags and frantically throwing into them all the other things we wanted to keep but hadn't had a chance to pack properly because they'd been under or behind everything else, like trailing sockets and doormats, just so we could get them into our van in a hurry.  We didn't get here until 6pm and then we had to clean everything before we could unload our stuff ...


----------



## Vicsetter (May 9, 2018)

I've got a room full of stuff waiting to go to the thrift/charity shop and still have a house full of c**p.  The garage is also so full, I can't bring myself to sort it out.  I've tried to sell my Dolce-Gusto coffee machine(s) but no-one seems to be interested (even at a fiver).  Sorry, but reducing 2 houses into one isn't easy.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 9, 2018)

Vicsetter said:


> I've got a room full of stuff waiting to go to the thrift/charity shop and still have a house full of c**p.  The garage is also so full, I can't bring myself to sort it out.  I've tried to sell my Dolce-Gusto coffee machine(s) but no-one seems to be interested (even at a fiver).  Sorry, but reducing 2 houses into one isn't easy.


Kitchen gadgets really plummet in value second hand.  Bread makers are another thing that are hard to get rid of.  I sold two George Foreman grills for a pound each at a boot sale recently.  Also have a popcorn maker that no one wants!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 9, 2018)

British Heart Foundation are able to sell electrical goods so long as they are safe and in working order, if anyone wants to donate things - https://www.bhf.org.uk/shop/donating-goods/book-a-free-furniture-collection - they even collect from your house.  There are a few things they can't sell so it's sensible to check the list first, but they do sell working kitchen gadgets.

Also if anyone is clearing out clothes, don't forget Oxfam can recycle any fabrics they can't sell in their shops - it doesn't matter how torn or paint-splashed or generally disreputable they are so long as you've washed them!  They have their own recycling plant - https://www.oxfam.org.uk/donate/donate-goods/what-happens-to-your-donation/wastesaver


----------



## C&E Guy (May 10, 2018)

We constantly give bags of stuff to charity shops - but our wardrobes and drawers stay jam-packed.

How is that possible?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 10, 2018)

Same here, @C&E Guy - where does it all come from?!


----------



## Carolg (May 10, 2018)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Same here, @C&E Guy - where does it all come from?!


Maybe the diabetes fairy has a clutter fairy cousin ‍♀️


----------



## Carolg (May 10, 2018)

I moved after 32 years in same house. Try to declutter now and again. Got book “clear your clutter with fang shuie” I know that’s not how you spell it though


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2018)

Well, I am now out of my very cluttered house after what was one of the longest days of my life yesterday  I woke very early with some sort of stomach bug, not ideal when you have a full-on day ahead of you. 3.5 hours for the removals team to take my stuff away - well, most of it, because of the way I was feeling I didn't leave the place as clean and tidy as I would have liked  Mind you, the house is in need of more than a lick of paint so I imagine it will be a case of skips-a-plenty over the next week or two 

Felt odd to be just walking away from Southampton after 19 years, with a one-way ticket to Leeds/Bradford. Flight was good, although the turbulence didn't help the nausea  40 mins flying time as aopposed to about 6-7 hours on trains with several changes  Got into the airport ahead of schedule but just missed the bus to Harrogate by 5 mins, so had nearly an hour to wait for the next one.

Now esconced in a plush apartment in a very smart area of Harrogate (just up from Montpellier Gardens for those who know it), feeling shattered! Still haven't exchanged on my house purchase, hence the apartment  Lots still to do, so may not be around as often for a few days. Sorry if I have missed any birthdays or members' stories, will try to catch up when I can  Hope everyone is doing well, and hoping I don't regret this move!  Actually, I won't, because even though I felt rotten on that bus through the Yorkshire countryside, I looked around at the scenery and thought, 'Yorkshire is bloody gorgeous!'


----------



## Carolg (May 11, 2018)

Hope you are feeling better.when I moved, my stuff was put in the new house(courtesy of the still owners) and I stayed with my friends for a week)it was his fault for delay.  felt homeless but so nice when I got the keys. Good luck with the rest of your move


----------



## grovesy (May 11, 2018)

Hope you feel better soon and you get into your house soon.


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2018)

Thanks guys  Still feeling a bit worn out, but much improved on yesterday  It's the vendor's fault in this case - when he accepted the offer he requested May 11th, which I then has to put in the legal pack for my sale at auction - from that point it's set in stone. As soon as I sold I heard he now wanted to change the date and he's been dragging his feet to force me into a later purchase  Still, a nice weeks's holiday in Harrogate and the Dales  I would probably have popped if I'd had to deal with moving in today after yesterday


----------



## Stitch147 (May 11, 2018)

Hope you get some much needed rest. You'll soon be in your new pad and unloading all those books!


----------



## Carolg (May 11, 2018)

Where is your stuff. And what did you get as your entry date now?


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Where is your stuff. And what did you get as your entry date now?


Stuff had to go into storage @Carolg, until I can confirm the date of completion. I'm hoping to hear from my solicitor today  Then I'll need to see if the removals firm has dates available. Trying not to stress any more!


----------



## mikeyB (May 11, 2018)

This is the problem with the English house selling system. The date of moving is fixed in law before exchange of contracts in Scotland, and you can’t weasel your way out of it.

The thing that worries me about this is Northerner is but an hours drive from me now. It’s that damned A59, the main road from York to Liverpool across the Pennines. Nice road, until it reaches Preston and heads South. The only delay is the border guards and no mans land between Skipton and Clitheroe, as the road leaves Yorkshire and enters the pagan lands of North Lancashire.


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> The thing that worries me about this is Northerner is but an hours drive from me now


It's OK Mike, I don't drive  A train trip will definitely be in order though!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 11, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the ructions with your move, and especially the tummy bug Northie  

Fingers crossed you get some positive news and everything can proceed smoothly from now on. Absolutely unfair that the vendor has put you in this position. Can’t believe that you have to legally commit, but they don’t. Madness!


----------



## mikeyB (May 11, 2018)

Northerner said:


> It's OK Mike, I don't drive  A train trip will definitely be in order though!



Aye, but a train trip is two changes, one at Leeds for the the Trans Pennine Express, and one at Blackburn for the train north to Clitheroe. Plenty of time for me to do a runner


----------



## eggyg (May 11, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Thanks guys  Still feeling a bit worn out, but much improved on yesterday  It's the vendor's fault in this case - when he accepted the offer he requested May 11th, which I then has to put in the legal pack for my sale at auction - from that point it's set in stone. As soon as I sold I heard he now wanted to change the date and he's been dragging his feet to force me into a later purchase  Still, a nice weeks's holiday in Harrogate and the Dales  I would probably have popped if I'd had to deal with moving in today after yesterday


Glad you are finally up north where you belong. What a pain in the backside for you though, I hope you are charging the vendor for the “ plush apartment” and afternoon tea in Betty’s everyday! Bet your tummy issues will resolve it’s self now, stress does that to me. Good luck for next week in advance as I am on my travels from Wednesday onwards and probably won't be online much. Then we will have to have a “ Northern” meet up and if @mikeyB behaves himself we might invite him too!


----------



## SB2015 (May 11, 2018)

I hope you can enjoy just enjoying Harrogate with no unpacking to do.  
Such a beautiful place.  Try a Turkish Bath.  That will be an experience and very relaxing.
Then a tea but perhaps avoid Betty’s.
A walk on the enormous common.
Just enjoy not having to ‘do’ anything.


----------



## Ditto (May 11, 2018)

Have a nice time in the interim.


----------



## Amigo (May 11, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, but a train trip is two changes, one at Leeds for the the Trans Pennine Express, and one at Blackburn for the train north to Clitheroe. Plenty of time for me to do a runner



You’ve started ‘running’ Mike? Praise be to the Lord! 

Sounds stressful @Northerner but glad you’re back in the north and in a particularly lovely part of the country.

Yes you missed my 60th birthday announcement but I wasn’t feeling much like celebrating anyway with losing mum


----------



## Barb (May 11, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Well, I am now out of my very cluttered house after what was one of the longest days of my life yesterday  I woke very early with some sort of stomach bug, not ideal when you have a full-on day ahead of you. 3.5 hours for the removals team to take my stuff away - well, most of it, because of the way I was feeling I didn't leave the place as clean and tidy as I would have liked  Mind you, the house is in need of more than a lick of paint so I imagine it will be a case of skips-a-plenty over the next week or two
> 
> Felt odd to be just walking away from Southampton after 19 years, with a one-way ticket to Leeds/Bradford. Flight was good, although the turbulence didn't help the nausea  40 mins flying time as aopposed to about 6-7 hours on trains with several changes  Got into the airport ahead of schedule but just missed the bus to Harrogate by 5 mins, so had nearly an hour to wait for the next one.
> 
> Now esconced in a plush apartment in a very smart area of Harrogate (just up from Montpellier Gardens for those who know it), feeling shattered! Still haven't exchanged on my house purchase, hence the apartment  Lots still to do, so may not be around as often for a few days. Sorry if I have missed any birthdays or members' stories, will try to catch up when I can  Hope everyone is doing well, and hoping I don't regret this move!  Actually, I won't, because even though I felt rotten on that bus through the Yorkshire countryside, I looked around at the scenery and thought, 'Yorkshire is bloody gorgeous!'


----------



## Barb (May 11, 2018)

Hope you get your keys soon and can settle into your new home in the best county in England . Then time to relax with a walk on The Stray. Perhaps I shouldn't tell you about Books for All, a second-hand bookshop on Commercial St - oops too late


----------



## Carolg (May 11, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Glad you are finally up north where you belong. What a pain in the backside for you though, I hope you are charging the vendor for the “ plush apartment” and afternoon tea in Betty’s everyday! Bet your tummy issues will resolve it’s self now, stress does that to me. Good luck for next week in advance as I am on my travels from Wednesday onwards and probably won't be online much. Then we will have to have a “ Northern” meet up and if @mikeyB behaves himself we might invite him too!


Can I come too. Shorter time to get from fife to Newcastle than from fife to Glasgow except a wee bit dearer


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2018)

Barb said:


> Hope you get your keys soon and can settle into your new home in the best county in England . Then time to relax with a walk on The Stray. Perhaps I shouldn't tell you about Books for All, a second-hand bookshop on Commercial St - oops too late


Went for a walk on The Stray this afternoon, and it looked just like this  Avoided the bookshop!  



All the documentation has been sorted out now, just need to hand over the shortfall in cash


----------



## eggyg (May 11, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Went for a walk on The Stray this afternoon, and it looked just like this  Avoided the bookshop!
> 
> View attachment 8508
> 
> All the documentation has been sorted out now, just need to hand over the shortfall in cash


Gorgeous! You avoided the bookshop? Whatever!


----------



## kentish maid (May 11, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Gorgeous! You avoided the bookshop? Whatever!


He can't be feeling well if he avoided the bookshop


----------



## Barb (May 12, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Went for a walk on The Stray this afternoon, and it looked just like this  Avoided the bookshop!
> 
> View attachment 8508
> 
> All the documentation has been sorted out now, just need to hand over the shortfall in cash



Beautiful countryside. Apparently the bookshop also buys old books - could be a double bonus if you are still having a clear-out!


----------



## Lisa66 (May 12, 2018)

Hope you're feeling a bit better now....isn't moving house supposed to be one of the most stressful events? And that's quite a move you've done! 

Hope you get your keys and settled into your new home soon ...although sounds like your having a nice relaxing time now.


----------



## eggyg (May 12, 2018)

@Northerner.....step away from the bookshop.....step away from the bookshop!


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2018)

Going to attempt to walk Nidderdale Greenway to Ripley today without getting lost


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 12, 2018)

Beautiful pics, @Northerner.


----------



## SB2015 (May 12, 2018)

Hope you had a fantastic walk today, and similar weather to what we have had in Edinburgh.
We walked from Leath into Edinburgh this morning enjoying paths along a disused railway and throughvarious parks.  A very pleasant couple of hours.


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Hope you had a fantastic walk today, and similar weather to what we have had in Edinburgh.
> We walked from Leath into Edinburgh this morning enjoying paths along a disused railway and throughvarious parks.  A very pleasant couple of hours.


It was lovely, and it also followed the path of a disused railway!


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2018)

Harlow Hill and Birk Crag today  Sun is shining, not too hot, should be good


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2018)

Have to admit I found myself choking back the tears right from the start of today's walk - such overwhelming beauty on a perfect Spring day, and I suddenly realised that I actually felt happy for the first time in weeks, probably months, maybe even years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One of those moments when you realise you hadn't known how you had been feeling, a bit like when they gave me insulin at my diagnosis and the contrast made me realise just how ill I had been  I was just suddenly aware of all the stresses lifting and how things had changed from even just a couple of days ago  

Started off through the astonishingly beautiful Valley Gardens, out through the Pinewoods then on to Birk Crag, with panoramic views across the Yorkshire countryside. Then followed a woodland walk above and beside a quintessential babbling brook that was amazingly tranquil. Nature and Man combined to present me with a truly wonderful experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am I glad I made the move?


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 13, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Have to admit I found myself choking back the tears right from the start of today's walk - such overwhelming beauty on a perfect Spring day, and I suddenly realised that I actually felt happy for the first time in weeks, probably months, maybe even years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get thissen dahn Pitsmoor or on t'Manor and tha'll see some reyt Yorkshire sights.


----------



## KookyCat (May 13, 2018)

Welcome back Northerner, the north has missed you.  Course we Lancashire folk have to pretend we dislike you Yorkies, but we love you really.  Hope you’re enjoying the beautiful countryside walks and have indulged in at least one cream tea


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Get thissen dahn Pitsmoor or on t'Manor and tha'll see some reyt Yorkshire sights.


Er, no thanks Matt!  I used to travel through Pitsmoor to work, and then when the company moved we were just down from t'Manor - kids kept nicking customers' cars from the car park in broad daylight!  

One thing that really struck me today, actually, was the total absence of graffiti and sings of any vandalism - there's even a telescope you can use at a viewpoint that hasn't been broken or nicked!


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2018)

Spot the point when the guide book sent me the wrong way...!


----------



## Barb (May 14, 2018)

Really uplifting posts - even the detour looks good, think where you could have ended up with a Sat Nav.

There's nowt to compare to Yorkshire, hope you have a reet gradely day


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2018)

Just a short one today, Hampsthwaite to Ripley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another gorgeous day to set off the glorious countryside and lovely villages


----------



## SB2015 (May 14, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Have to admit I found myself choking back the tears right from the start of today's walk - such overwhelming beauty on a perfect Spring day, and I suddenly realised that I actually felt happy for the first time in weeks, probably months, maybe even years
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you have bought tears to my eyes.
So pleased that you are feeling so good about having moved, and what a beautiful walk.

We have just returned from a superb walk in the Ardfern peninsula, where we saw otters, a fox and deer along with the usual collection of cows sheep, herons, geese, oystercatchers, ... and no midges and it was warm and sunny though breezy.


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2018)

Off to Knaresborough today for a bit of a walk


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2018)

Another fabulous walk this morning up, down and around the Nidd Gorge  Chiefly woodland and waterside :  'Nidd' is apparently from a Celtic word meaning 'shining'  Both river and Sun were shining today!


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2018)

Nice day out in York today  Visited the National Railway Museum for the first time in donkey's years - excellent, as always  Then went for a potter along the walls and around the old town  It seems the Shambles is now 'Harry Potter World'   Minster magnificent, of course


----------



## FM001 (May 17, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Nice day out in York today  Visited the National Railway Museum for the first time in donkey's years - excellent, as always  Then went for a potter along the walls and around the old town  It seems the Shambles is now 'Harry Potter World'   Minster magnificent, of course



Is the NRM still free to get in?


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2018)

toby said:


> Is the NRM still free to get in?


It is


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Flower (May 18, 2018)

You have keys Northerner! Yay, are you in residence? I really hope so


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2018)

Flower said:


> You have keys Northerner! Yay, are you in residence? I really hope so


I am!  At long last!   Internet signal is terrible though!


----------



## Carolg (May 18, 2018)

Great you are moved in. Good luck in your new home.there is a saying “Lang may yer Lum  reek” and I think it means good luck


----------



## Lanny (May 18, 2018)

Northerner said:


> View attachment 8670



@Northerner, you sure love your pigs! Are you a pig too, I wonder?

I'm a pig, born in 1971 one of the years of the pig, according to the Chinese zodiac! Pigs are fun loving, kind hearted & love the luxuries in life! My luxuries are books & food but, have to control the 2nd. one somewhat so, I'm not a TOTAL pig which plays havoc with the diabetes fairy! 

My family have always teased me about being a pig, especially as a kid, when I've overindulged & been greedy!


----------



## mikeyB (May 19, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Great you are moved in. Good luck in your new home.there is a saying “Lang may yer Lum  reek” and I think it means good luck


Lum is a chimney, so translated the phrase means “Long May your chimney smoke”. Poetic.

Just as long as you don’t live in a smoke free zone


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2018)

Lanny said:


> @Northerner, you sure love your pigs! Are you a pig too, I wonder?
> 
> I'm a pig, born in 1971 one of the years of the pig, according to the Chinese zodiac! Pigs are fun loving, kind hearted & love the luxuries in life! My luxuries are books & food but, have to control the 2nd. one somewhat so, I'm not a TOTAL pig which plays havoc with the diabetes fairy!
> 
> My family have always teased me about being a pig, especially as a kid, when I've overindulged & been greedy!


I'm a dog, born in 1958 - I was rather disappointed to discover that when I looked it up a few years ago


----------



## Lanny (May 19, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I'm a dog, born in 1958 - I was rather disappointed to discover that when I looked it up a few years ago



Aw! Just one year out!


----------



## Lisa66 (May 24, 2018)

So, are you all settled in your new home now @Northerner ? Presume all your books are unpacked and settled in their bookcases. Does it feel like home yet...hope so?


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> So, are you all settled in your new home now @Northerner ? Presume all your books are unpacked and settled in their bookcases. Does it feel like home yet...hope so?


Not quite settled yet - another van is coming up at the weekend  Haven't worked out the boiler controls yet  Neighbours are really nice  Internet connection is abysmal, have had to sign up to a new ISP 

House and Harrogate are lovely though - definitely a good move!


----------



## Lisa66 (May 24, 2018)

One van at a time sounds like a good plan to me, not too much at once. Hmm, that comment infers that some people have worked out boiler controls? Not me, 20 years on! 

Good neighbours are priceless. So pleased you're happy with your move. The tough stressy is done, so you can get on and enjoy your next chapter


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> One van at a time sounds like a good plan to me, not too much at once. Hmm, that comment infers that some people have worked out boiler controls? Not me, 20 years on!
> 
> Good neighbours are priceless. So pleased you're happy with your move. The tough stressy is done, so you can get on and enjoy your next chapter


Actually, this will be the third van - too heavy to bring all the books in one load


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 24, 2018)

I hope you've got a library in your new house


----------



## Sally W (May 24, 2018)

Sorry about all of the hassles you’ve had. I Visit Settle for a short break last week so I’m very envious.
I hope you’ll be very happy up north again


----------



## Lisa66 (May 24, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I hope you've got a library in your new house



Sounds like he's already got one ....a mobile one!


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 25, 2018)

So what speeds are you getting with the internet?  We are on 1.7mbs/s.  Was looking into 4G home internet which EE do.  It works like landline internet by having a router with wifi.  The biggest caveats I have found is price is high & no unlimited options, though this may change in the future.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> So what speeds are you getting with the internet?  We are on 1.7mbs/s.  Was looking into 4G home internet which EE do.  It works like landline internet by having a router with wifi.  The biggest caveats I have found is price is high & no unlimited options, though this may change in the future.


It's worse than dial up on a 300 baud modern (if you can remember that!)  Maybe 0.3 Mbps  Or no connection at all


----------



## Vince_UK (May 25, 2018)

Congratulations on eventually moving in. I sincerely hope you are happy and content in  your new home.
I vowed I would never move again, the stress is horrendous.
Enjoy your new home.


----------



## Mark T (May 25, 2018)

What broadband supplier are you on?  It might be worth checking what your predicted speed is via an independent speed prediction website.

Generally the speed is down to how far you are from the exchange, but if you line is poor quality and if the box in your house is old or broken, then that will slow you down.

This is a really informative web site also: https://kitz.co.uk/adsl/index.htm


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2018)

Mark T said:


> What broadband supplier are you on?  It might be worth checking what your predicted speed is via an independent speed prediction website.
> 
> Generally the speed is down to how far you are from the exchange, but if you line is poor quality and if the box in your house is old or broken, then that will slow you down.
> 
> This is a really informative web site also: https://kitz.co.uk/adsl/index.htm


I'm currently using a wifi hotspot on my mobile phone, so no exchange/line involved, just poor signal. Never mind, you can't have everything!


----------



## muddlethru (Jun 1, 2018)

All good wishes for your new life in the North. Sorry to have missed you last year at the meet.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2018)

GP surgery organised, only 5 mins walk away via a shortcut I discovered. First appointment to discuss requirements in a couple of weeks, should be interesting. There's even a post office 5 minutes away, and a Co-op just a bit further off that sells Burgen S&L!  There are some lovely countryside walks within spitting distance (you don't even need to be great at spitting ), including some routes ideally suited to a morning run (when my newly-crocked leg heals - so frustrating!). Neighbours are lovely and friendly. House is about 45 boxes too small so I'm having to do some 'rationalisation'  I can speak in Yorkshire to people and they understand me  People smile and say hello to you, even though they don't know who you are  I've been up here 3 weeks and it's only rained on one day  

A good move


----------



## Lanny (Jun 1, 2018)

Northerner said:


> GP surgery organised, only 5 mins walk away via a shortcut I discovered. First appointment to discuss requirements in a couple of weeks, should be interesting. There's even a post office 5 minutes away, and a Co-op just a bit further off that sells Burgen S&L!  There are some lovely countryside walks within spitting distance (you don't even need to be great at spitting ), including some routes ideally suited to a morning run (when my newly-crocked leg heals - so frustrating!). Neighbours are lovely and friendly. House is about 45 boxes too small so I'm having to do some 'rationalisation'  I can speak in Yorkshire to people and they understand me  People smile and say hello to you, even though they don't know who you are  I've been up here 3 weeks and it's only rained on one day
> 
> A good move



You're a happy little piggy, then! 

It's the same where I live: people smile & greet you when you pass them! I miss that when go away for little trips & holidays!

House is 45 boxes too small? That made me laugh!  Are they all books, I wonder? What do you mean by rationalisation? Are you having to get rid of some books?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Are you having to get rid of some books?


Yes, I need to be sensible about this


----------



## Sally W (Jun 1, 2018)

Northerner said:


> GP surgery organised, only 5 mins walk away via a shortcut I discovered. First appointment to discuss requirements in a couple of weeks, should be interesting. There's even a post office 5 minutes away, and a Co-op just a bit further off that sells Burgen S&L!  There are some lovely countryside walks within spitting distance (you don't even need to be great at spitting ), including some routes ideally suited to a morning run (when my newly-crocked leg heals - so frustrating!). Neighbours are lovely and friendly. House is about 45 boxes too small so I'm having to do some 'rationalisation'  I can speak in Yorkshire to people and they understand me  People smile and say hello to you, even though they don't know who you are  I've been up here 3 weeks and it's only rained on one day
> 
> A good move


Good to hear! Is this your permanent home? Glad to know it’s finally worked out well. You should do a Diabetes Forum online booksale to offload a few . (Just reading the gut book you recommended from library at mo)


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Good to hear! Is this your permanent home? Glad to know it’s finally worked out well. You should do a Diabetes Forum online booksale to offload a few . (Just reading the gut book you recommended from library at mo)


Yes, I'm not going through all this again!  

I think the British Heart Foundation will be getting a few boxes donated. I did consider selling via amazon etc. but it's too long a process. Hope you are enjoying 'Gut', I found it very interesting


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2018)

As I've been going through my books and encountering some again for the first time in decades I came across a book 'The Conquest of Space' by David Lasser. I remember buying it years ago when I lived in Sheffield, from a great little s/h bookshop just down the road from where I used to live (one of those old houses where every room had been crammed with book cases, and with more books piled high on the floor and stairs ). I've always been interested invintage books about space, astronomy and space travel - I grew up in the '60s! - and this was a classic pre-space age speculative, but science-based book. I couldn't find a publication date in the book so I looked it up on abebooks - turns out it was a 1931 first edition!  What's more, the only copies available were priced at £300+  See, it's not all rubbish!


----------



## Lanny (Jun 2, 2018)

Northerner said:


> As I've been going through my books and encountering some again for the first time in decades I came across a book 'The Conquest of Space' by David Lasser. I remember buying it years ago when I lived in Sheffield, from a great little s/h bookshop just down the road from where I used to live (one of those old houses where every room had been crammed with book cases, and with more books piled high on the floor and stairs ). I've always been interested invintage books about space, astronomy and space travel - I grew up in the '60s! - and this was a classic pre-space age speculative, but science-based book. I couldn't find a publication date in the book so I looked it up on abebooks - turns out it was a 1931 first edition!  What's more, the only copies available were priced at £300+  See, it's not all rubbish!



Wow! What a find!

I have NEVER managed to buy a second hand first edition! I have heard of others having done so. The closest I got was a second hand book I bought at a local school fair “Love On A Branch Line” that was a 2nd. Edition just one week after the 1st. edition! It MUST have been extremely popular if it needed more copies so soon!

I loved that book! It’s SO idyllic old England that’s hilariously funny! I remember the BBC did a production of it that was REALLY good! But, I can’t remember when.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 2, 2018)

Northerner said:


> As I've been going through my books and encountering some again for the first time in decades I came across a book 'The Conquest of Space' by David Lasser. I remember buying it years ago when I lived in Sheffield, from a great little s/h bookshop just down the road from where I used to live (one of those old houses where every room had been crammed with book cases, and with more books piled high on the floor and stairs ). I've always been interested invintage books about space, astronomy and space travel - I grew up in the '60s! - and this was a classic pre-space age speculative, but science-based book. I couldn't find a publication date in the book so I looked it up on abebooks - turns out it was a 1931 first edition!  What's more, the only copies available were priced at £300+  See, it's not all rubbish!


Are you keeping it or selling it to enable you to buy yourself a peacock?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Are you keeping it or selling it to enable you to buy yourself a peacock?


I've looked into it, but unfortunately the cost of maintaining a Harrogate peacock would require a signed Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone 1st edition...!   Apparently, they live on an exclusive diet of saffron and white truffle, getting through twice their body weight every 4 hours!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2019)

Well, it's exactly a year since I first came up to Harrogate to look for a house, and found the one that I am now sitting in!  Best move I have ever made!


----------



## Carolg (Feb 10, 2019)

It’s great when a plan pans out to be a good one. Happy houseaversary


----------



## chaoticcar (Feb 10, 2019)

Our daughter says that we  can't move house because we have too much STUFF !!
  Carol


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2019)

chaoticcar said:


> Our daughter says that we  can't move house because we have too much STUFF !!
> Carol


Hehe! I have the British Heart Foundation coming tomorrow to take away some of my stuff that I should have got rid of before I moved!   I had to move really, the house was practically falling down and I didn't want to spend money patching it up


----------



## Robin (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m glad looking back, that you think it was worth it. My daughter has just embarked on buying a house, and a week in, we are all so stressed out, and that’s just with trying to get all the documentation together to prove who she is, and that she’s not a money launderer. I’m sure real crooks bypass the regulations with ease!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 10, 2019)

Similar hurdles to clear when they want to rent it seems according to the difficulty one of our grandchildren, her partner and 6 month old baby had last year when needing a place of their own so he could take up his 'year's practical' employment from Uni - even with guarantees from the company and both sets of fully employed and property owning parents.  Lack of ruddy credit references if you save and not borrow!  Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2019)

Robin said:


> I’m glad looking back, that you think it was worth it. My daughter has just embarked on buying a house, and a week in, we are all so stressed out, and that’s just with trying to get all the documentation together to prove who she is, and that she’s not a money launderer. I’m sure real crooks bypass the regulations with ease!


Yes, I had to do that too - don't remember having to do that on my previous two house purchases. Hope she manages to get everything sorted - it was peak stress for me from about December when I decided I needed to move until the morning I was due to move in!  Nice and settled now, and believe that things are now better for me in almost every way - I say 'almost' because it's no longer as easy for me to meet up with you lovely friends down South!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Similar hurdles to clear when they want to rent it seems according to the difficulty one of our grandchildren, her partner and 6 month old baby had last year when needing a place of their own so he could take up his 'year's practical' employment from Uni - even with guarantees from the company and both sets of fully employed and property owning parents.  Lack of ruddy credit references if you save and not borrow!  Grrrrrrr.


When I was house hunting I also had a keen eye on the rental market in case I couldn't secure a house. My goodness, things have changed since I last rented in 1997!  Fees left right and centre, signing your soul away in blood, and all very expensive for what you get  Along with driving people into  University then charging them massive fees and a 9% tax for 30 years if you get anything better than a call centre job out of it, this is one of the biggest areas where society has failed young people


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 10, 2019)

Try proving you aren’t a money launderer buying our apartment with cash without a driving licence or passport. That was fun.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 10, 2019)

Robin said:


> I’m glad looking back, that you think it was worth it. My daughter has just embarked on buying a house, and a week in, we are all so stressed out, and that’s just with trying to get all the documentation together to prove who she is, and that she’s not a money launderer. I’m sure real crooks bypass the regulations with ease!



I went to hell and back trying to buy my rented house after my lovely landlord died. The solicitor against the wishes of the beneficiaries tried illegally to evict me also tried increasing the rent by £45 a week, she even went as far as to employ a specialist eviction solicitor even though the law was quite clear in the rights of protected tenants.
The hassle went on for over 7 months, but as of October last year I am now a home owner without having to move


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 10, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Well, it's exactly a year since I first came up to Harrogate to look for a house, and found the one that I am now sitting in!  Best move I have ever made!



Still queues outside Bettys Tearoom.

Planning to visit York in the summer and may take a trip over to Harrogate, quite fancy afternoon tea at Bettys as a treat


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 10, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Try proving you aren’t a money launderer buying our apartment with cash without a driving licence or passport. That was fun.


I don't have a driving licence or passport either - when we moved they accepted my blue badge as photographic proof of ID.  I don't know what I'll do next time we move as I don't have a blue badge any more.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 11, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Well, it's exactly a year since I first came up to Harrogate to look for a house, and found the one that I am now sitting in!  Best move I have ever made!


Blimey @Northerner that time whizzed by! Glad to hear it worked out so well for you.  Last time. Went to Betty’s I bought a packet of cheese straws as the price of a tea seemed like daylight robbery.....unless of course it is totally worth it


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2019)

Sally W said:


> Blimey @Northerner that time whizzed by! Glad to hear it worked out so well for you.  Last time. Went to Betty’s I bought a packet of cheese straws as the price of a tea seemed like daylight robbery.....unless of course it is totally worth it


Must admit, I've never been in Betty's and am unlikely ever to do so as it's not my cup of tea!   I balk at the thought of paying anything over £1 for a cup of tea!   I did toy with the idea of taking my sister there for her birthday, but then she mentioned in conversation that she had been and hadn't been overly-impressed, so that idea fell flat!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2019)

Aaaaawww - how disappointing that must have been for sis.

My sis, as it happened, once owned a house in Spain where their next door neighbours were also nominally British, though he was of Italian descent and happened to be the Head Waiter at the Savoy.  After they got to know each other, he used to serve them all a Savoy afternoon tea on the terrace the day after his wife and he arrived.

Said it was utterly lovely - free, but wouldn't spend that sort of dosh on it in other circumstances - and he entirely agreed!


----------



## eggyg (Feb 11, 2019)

Funnily enough it’s almost a year since we rented a cottage near Harrogate. We had a lovely week and included tea at Betty’s, terribly expensive ( that might have had something to do with the glass of pink champers we had) but it’s a treat and we probably won’t do it again. If I remember correctly we were stuffed so didn’t need anything for our evening meal so saved a bit there!  Happy house huntingversary Alan.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 11, 2019)

Sally W said:


> Blimey @Northerner that time whizzed by! Glad to hear it worked out so well for you.  Last time. Went to Betty’s I bought a packet of cheese straws as the price of a tea seemed like daylight robbery.....unless of course it is totally worth it


It is!


----------



## eggyg (Feb 11, 2019)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I went to hell and back trying to buy my rented house after my lovely landlord died. The solicitor against the wishes of the beneficiaries tried illegally to evict me also tried increasing the rent by £45 a week, she even went as far as to employ a specialist eviction solicitor even though the law was quite clear in the rights of protected tenants.
> The hassle went on for over 7 months, but as of October last year I am now a home owner without having to move


Congratulations!


----------



## Sally W (Feb 11, 2019)

eggyg said:


> It is!


In which case I’ll give it a go next time then thanks!


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 12, 2019)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I don't have a driving licence or passport either - when we moved they accepted my blue badge as photographic proof of ID.  I don't know what I'll do next time we move as I don't have a blue badge any more.


I have a provisional driving licence (despite having no intention to drive) as well as a passport. If you can afford them, I'd really suggest just getting them.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 12, 2019)

I can't remember now why I don't have a passport  - it wasn't the cost, it was something more complicated than that ... sending off personal documents through the regular post, maybe?  You probably don't have to do that now, you can probably just nip into the Post Office and get the documents sorted - I'm thinking about some time ago.  I wouldn't be able to get a driving licence now though, I don't think I'd qualify as safe to drive.


----------

